# Cattails/herbs



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Does anyone have a recipe for sourdough cattail bread? Also does anyone know the best herbs in central oregon to use for high blood pressure?

Thank you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

radmers,
Are you looking to use seed flour or root flower from the cattail?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Huh. I never thought of that. I used to use cattail roots like water chestnuts, or slice and saute. Where I live now there's not enough water to grow a mosquito.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That could be interesting sour dough cattail flour.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

fish man eat fish=high blood pressure gone.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Douglas Hawthorn berries are edible and help reduce hypertension. They are native in Oregon.

Wild ginger is native to the northwest. Ginger is great for bp...not sure about this variety though. 

Jerusalem artichoke is good for cardiovascular health. Native

I looked up a list of native edibles in the Pacific Northwest and then individually looked up each species in the list for medicinal uses. I'm sure there are more in the list that are beneficial for arteries/heart ect.. 

Another direction to look is vegetables and fruits. Garlic, carrots, celery, and tomatoes help with hypertension for example as does pomegranate. Pretty much all berries are great for reducing bp. Blueberries, strawberries, salmon berries, huckleberries, black berries all native to Oregon.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

While you can add cattail seed flour to sourdough it will not make a good sourdough on its own. The root flour will make a sourdough starter but you will have to separate the fibrous cellulose from the starches. That will take a bit of work

Cattail is good for all kinds of flat and pocket bread but not much good for loaf breads.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Stick said:


> Huh. I never thought of that. I used to use cattail roots like water chestnuts, or slice and saute. Where I live now there's not enough water to grow a mosquito.


Can't help you with the water, but if you send me a SASE (preferably a big box), I'll send you some mosquitos.


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

:joyous::joyous:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Aw. thanks TG. That's so thoughtful. But ya know I don't really miss them that much. Well, actually, I do (free-associating here, just so you know, you may quit anytime), since I don't see so well as I used to, and have had to upgrade to .38 shot capsules loaded with a cloud of #12 dust out of an old Target model S&W, and still seem to miss quite a few (if, of course, there were any around here). There's these dang little gnats been bad this year, but they always fly around so close to one's face that a load of shot does not seem all that prudent...Used to do pretty well with just a single BB out of my trusty old Daisy Cub and Standard Grade copper coated Daisy or Crosman BBs. Used a full auto BB gun on them from Umarex when they got real thick in Colorado, and the Bitterroot valley ones...well, big as dragon flies, me and the boys got pretty good at knocking them out of the air with just a .410. Nowadays, the grasshoppers are starting to turn up, and as I have only two tomato plants and two onions (have to haul water) and something growing great guns out of a compost pile, I guard them jealously with my daily carry gun in .327 FM, loaded with salt. I've seen the Bug-a-salt guns, but I think their range is limited. I like to reach out there, six-eight feet, ya know, and grasshoppers are a tougher game than flies or mosquitos. It's like pass shooting geese with a ten gauge at sixty yards. I hear rumors of a Jeruselum cricket horde this year, may need to upgrade my full auto BB gun from CO2 to precharged, and one of those bucket mags that holds a five or ten thousand BBs. Anyway, bug shootin keeps me in practice, though the cats do not like the stink bugs much, gives me something to do in the off season, as the only other game around here is elk, mule deer, antelope, all kinds of rabbits, a few grouse, but always have to wait for the season (at which time they usually disappear). Then, it's just like shootin bugs. Set up on the roof in a lawn chair with an umbrella, a good book, and a ought six and wait. Thanx again for the skeeter offer, I certainly do appreciate it, but maybe they would be appreciated more in Alaska (state bird, isn't it?) especially if they're having a shortage up there, what with the West coast drought and all. Send them a free boxful sample, see if they like it, might get a thriving little cottage business going. I hear those folks go into withdrawals when there is a cyclical shortage of skeets. Something about blood thinner, or something, I don't really know...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've eaten enough cattail root to know whether dried or fresh it takes a hell of a lot of boiling to make it tender, especially when dried.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The root is supposed to be crispy! That is the same with water chestnuts - crispy! It just adds a different texture and flavor to the salad, soup, or stew.


----------

